# Tant que ma maison brûle, je n'aurai pas froid



## del26

Bonjour,
Bon, je préfère annoncer la couleur, je ne parle pas un mot d'italien! Le problème est qu'aucun de mes proches non plus (ou alors mal). Je me permets quand même de venir sur le forum car depuis quelques jours je recherche la version originale d'un proverbe qui apparemment est d'origine italienne (trouvé dans un livre de proverbe) mais que je n'ai qu'en version française.

Ce proverbe est "Tant que ma maison brûle, je n'aurai pas froid".
J'aimerai bien m'en servir à propos d'un travail sur l'engagement écologique. Surtout j'aimerai également le mettre en version originale, c'est-à-dire italienne.

Impossible de le trouver en faisant des recherches internet. Alors voilà, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Sachant que comme souvent, les traducteurs automatiques donnent des résultats qui paraissent très approximatifs... Du type "Finché la mia casa brucia, non avrò freddo." ou "Come la mia casa sta bruciando, non ho freddo."

Voilà, merci de votre aide amis italophones !


----------



## matoupaschat

> "Tant que ma maison brûle, je n'aurai pas froid".


 C'est original comme proverbe, cela doit aussi être une traduction automatique ou à l'intention des pompiers .  
À tout hasard, quel est le titre exact du livre, et son auteur ?
J'ai cherché un peu partout sur le net, mais je ne trouve rien, ce qui n'est guère étonnant car les proverbes ce n'est plus très à la mode et de toute façon cela a toujours été très difficile de trouver l'équivalent d'une langue à l'autre... Il faut bien se rendre compte qu'il s'agit de sentences populaires, rurales et paysannes, remontant souvent à pas mal de temps, et que, depuis la 2ème Guerre Mondiale, la situation linguistique en Italie a pas mal changé : on est passé de nombreux et variés dialectes à une langue nationale en pleine évolution, et les dictons et proverbes se sont parfois perdus dans ce processus.
Ciao!


----------



## ermannoitaly

Ciao Matoupaschat, 
la traduzione sembra esatta, "finché la casa brucia, non avrò freddo".
 Tuttavia un proverbio inerente la casa, ma diverso dalla traduzione letterale, potrebbe  essere così formulato:
"Quando la casa brucia, tutti si scaldano". 
Rileggendo, ho l'impressione che l'interpretazione/il significato sia però divergente dall'interpretazione/ dal significato che potrebbe scaturire dal testo originale francese.
Sono concordi gli altri lettori?
Saluti


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ermanno,
Dalla frase francese, si capisce che la casa sta andando in fumo per via di un incendio. In italiano invece "la casa brucia" sembra che significhi soltanto che un fuoco arde nel caminetto. Esatto?


----------



## aefrizzo

del26 said:


> Ce proverbe est "Tant que ma maison brûle, je n'aurai pas froid".
> J'aimerai bien m'en servir à propos d'un travail sur* l'engagement écologique*.
> "Finché la mia casa brucia, non avrò freddo."


Ciao, Del.
Jamais entendu. Mais si tu veux t'en servir à propos de ceux qui n'ont pas de soucis écologiques, qui s'en contrefoutent de l' environnement pourvu que leur bienêtre momentané soit gardé, alors cette traduction est impeccable.


----------



## ermannoitaly

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Ermanno,
> Dalla frase francese, si capisce che la casa sta andando in fumo per via di un incendio. In italiano invece "la casa brucia" sembra che significhi soltanto che un fuoco arde nel camminetto. Esatto?


Ciao Matoupaschat
Come hai già commentato precedentemente i proverbi, specialmente quelli  di uso poco frequente o quelli desueti, possono certamente dare luogo a difficoltose  interpretazioni. 
Devo sinceramente ammettere che una casa brucia/  può bruciare a causa di un incendio, ma non credo che si possa riduttivamente intendere  che un fuoco arda nel caminetto. 
Nell'ipotesi che il proverbio "Quando la casa brucia, tutti si scaldano" (che comunque diverge da quello originalmente indicato nella frase in francese) possa essere preso in considerazione, 
bisognerebbe individuarne il significato.
Secondo un'interpretazione, se un  fatto/evento negativo si abbatte su una casa dove abita una famiglia,  tutti i componenti (della famiglia) ne patiscono/patiranno le conseguenze  (negative,immagino).
E' condivisibile questa interpretazione?
Saluti


----------



## del26

Salut aefrizzo, oui c'est exactement ça, je veux m'en servir en guise de conclusion à propos de ceux qui se foutent totalement de l'environnement et le laissent se dégrader au détriment de leur petit confort.
Je retiens "Finché la mia casa brucia, non avrò freddo" alors. 

Pour Matoupaschat, le livre est Proverbes du monde entier de Axel Scheffler.

Merci à tous pour vos réponses,
Saluti!


----------



## albyz

Bonjour!

ça me rappelle: "Finché la barca va, lasciala andare."


----------



## aefrizzo

albyz said:


> ...ça me rappelle: "Finché la barca va, lasciala andare."


Ciao, albyz.
 Questo è sicuramente un detto molto comune, ed è un invito all'ottimismo o alla spensieratezza, nel peggiore dei casi. "La casa brucia" invece ha un tono sinistro (incendio), allarmante (riscaldamento eccessivo): può solo essere attribuito ai "méchants" , cioè quelli che se ne fottono dell'ambiente, nell'esempio di Del26.


----------



## Nino83

Anch'io, come altri, ho trovato su google "quando la casa brucia tutti si scaldano". 
Ciò che però mi fa pensare è che nel _Dizionario dei proverbi italiani_ della BUR che ho qui a casa (che contiene ben 6000 proverbi) di questo non ve n'è traccia. 
Quindi se si cerca una traduzione, quello proposto da ermanno va più che bene, con l'avvertenza che quasi nessun italiano lo conosce. 

Un altro possibile è: "Se la casa va in fiamme, avvicinati e scaldati"


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buona sera
*************
-Approfittare di un evento che puo causare danni soltanto per trarne un vantaggio personale, senza curarsi delle conseguenze negative che ricadrebbero sugli altri.
E' questa un'interpretazione possibile, che comunque è stata già evidenziata.
Spero che qualcuno riesca a trovare il corrispondente proverbio italiano. 
Saluti


----------



## albyz

ciao Aefrizzo,

hai ragione sul fatto che non ha la drammaticita del detto in oggetto e neanche lo stesso senso. L'ho però inserito perché è molto conosciuto e che a livello ambientale succede un po' questo 



aefrizzo said:


> Ciao, albyz.
> Questo è sicuramente un detto molto comune, ed è un invito all'ottimismo o alla spensieratezza, nel peggiore dei casi. "La casa brucia" invece ha un tono sinistro (incendio), allarmante (riscaldamento eccessivo): può solo essere attribuito ai "méchants" , cioè quelli che se ne fottono dell'ambiente, nell'esempio di Del26.


----------

